# New Carboys at your local Home Brew Store



## ibglowin (Mar 3, 2013)

I picked up a new carboy yesterday from my LHBS in Santa fe. When I saw the box I instantly knew it was not the normal "Italian carboy" that I have gotten for the last 3-4 years. I immediately wondered if this was from "China" as we had a thread awhile back concerning a new carboy that broke I believe. The box on this doesn't say where the glass was made, the BOX, repeat BOX does have a stamp that indicates that the BOX was made in China. The Home Brew Store said he just placed his usual order through Crosby Baker and this is what they sent so this is what is showing up across the US I am sure. The Carboy appears to be manufactured by Saxo glass in Canada. They are a major glass distributor. This thing is heavy, appears to be well made as good as the Italian ones. No "made in China" on the bottle itself. It does have a big S (for Saxo) on the bottom as well as "6 Gallons" imprint and what appears to be some leaf fronds of sorts. Pics are attached for comparison. I have not checked it out for a "volume comparison" just yet.


----------



## TonyP (Mar 3, 2013)

You probably know this but, Crosby & Baker is now BSG - as of 2011. I've attached a picture of the carboy they offer.


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 3, 2013)

Good news, just did a side by side volume comparison with the "Italian" carboy. The new Saxo carboy holds ~ a full liter *LESS*!  

Definitely less wine will be needed to top this guy up!


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 3, 2013)

Thanks for the info Mike. The big question though is "what is the true volume". Hopefully for the kit makers it is truly six gallons again like the Mexican ones.


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 3, 2013)

I would say its 23L TRUE VOLUME!


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 3, 2013)

That's awesome!


----------



## seth8530 (Mar 3, 2013)

ibglowin said:


> Good news, just did a side by side volume comparison with the "Italian" carboy. The new Saxo carboy holds ~ a full liter *LESS*!
> 
> Definitely less wine will be needed to top this guy up!



Umm how is that a good thing lol


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 3, 2013)

Ahhhh because the Italian carboys are more like 24L instead of 23L making you add more wine ($$$$) to top off with. This means you will need less wine to top off with if your making a standard 6G or 23L kit which most folks on this forum are making. 

MUCH LESS HASSLE.


----------



## seth8530 (Mar 4, 2013)

Ahh, I did not realize that most kits where 23 liters. Very good thing then.


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Mar 4, 2013)

seth8530 said:


> Very good thing then.


 
except for those of us who make most of our wine with fresh grapes, the more volume the better

For kit makers it is a good thing


----------



## robie (Mar 4, 2013)

Brew and Wine Supply said:


> except for those of us who make most of our wine with fresh grapes, the more volume the better
> 
> For kit makers it is a good thing



But first time you rack from an Italian down to this new carboy, you will also see the benefit... less topping off for that second racking.

I have 3 Mexican 6 gallon carboys that are closer to 23liter than the Italian. I prefer them over the Italian.


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 4, 2013)

I crushed 1000lbs last Fall. Does that count! LOL. 

It all ends up in a 23L Vadai or a 23L Carboy plus some one gallon jugs etc, etc, etc......


----------



## Bacci (May 10, 2013)

ibglowin said:


> I picked up a new carboy yesterday from my LHBS in Santa fe. When I saw the box I instantly knew it was not the normal "Italian carboy" that I have gotten for the last 3-4 years. I immediately wondered if this was from "China" as we had a thread awhile back concerning a new carboy that broke I believe. The box on this doesn't say where the glass was made, the BOX, repeat BOX does have a stamp that indicates that the BOX was made in China. The Home Brew Store said he just placed his usual order through Crosby Baker and this is what they sent so this is what is showing up across the US I am sure. The Carboy appears to be manufactured by Saxo glass in Canada. They are a major glass distributor. This thing is heavy, appears to be well made as good as the Italian ones. No "made in China" on the bottle itself. It does have a big S (for Saxo) on the bottom as well as "6 Gallons" imprint and what appears to be some leaf fronds of sorts. Pics are attached for comparison. I have not checked it out for a "volume comparison" just yet.


 
Has anyone seen these popping up anywhere? They look well made in photo, I like all things italian except for their "6 gallon carboys".


----------

